# Southern/Central MN Summer Mushroom Thread



## crazymushroomguy

Thought Id start a thread to discuss this years summer shrooming activities. Found my first ever Oysters and a decent, small Chicken yesterday after work. Doing spore prints to be 100% before I dig into them. 

I also saw a crazy amount of other fungus out there compared to when I was last in the woods just a week ago. This heat and moisture has really made things come to life.


----------



## crazymushroomguy

More oysters today, anyone else having any luck?


----------



## chase

just checked this site today, im not ignoring anyone i just dont hunt much more than the morel.


----------



## hundred

I know a very early chant spot that typically produces a week before I see any other reports. Picked the first small pan full from there on Friday. So think about checking early chant spots in a few days.


----------



## crazymushroomguy

That's awesome news! This will be my first year seriously chasing Chants. What part of the state are you from? Any tips?

Ive found a couple more chickens, one was small but in really bad shape. Found a few boletes but they all stained when cut so no good there. Tons of yellow and crown tipped coral out atm as well.


----------



## hundred

I'm in the TC metro area. Chants seem to like white oak around here. Sometimes aspen. Fairly open woods with light ground cover. Although sometimes they are in oak woods with buckthorn brush -- not as nice getting through that stuff. Are you also finding things in the metro? Curious about the boletes. I'm OK with some of the stainers if I can ID them. Sometimes Leccinum Insigne is up around now -- although orange cap boletes are increasingly reported as problematic.


----------



## crazymushroomguy

Im about 75 miles southwest of the cities so no white oak around here, Im going to focus my attention around burr oaks in this area since theyre so closely related to the white. Travelling east as well where theres more white oak.

I was unable to ID the boletes, the big ones stained brown. The only edible ones Id read about don't stain at all. Also found a smaller bolete with purple bumps on a long thin stem.


----------



## hundred

Early chant spot is producing pretty well. 2 lbs this PM. I've seen a few russulas and one suillus granulatus. Hoping for boletes soon.


----------



## crazymushroomguy

managed to stumble across a white pored CoW, and yesterday found my first patch of chants. There were around a dozen, brought home 3 for ID. Looked like C. phasmatis, unable to get a spore print out of them though.


----------



## hundred

My early chants were also C phasmatis. For me, those have the best texture and flavor of the Midwest chants.


----------



## Old Elm

Cinnabar’s &amp; Chant’s, are starting over here, pretty tiny little buds right now. Did scoop up a few O’le men the other evening. Odd no chickens yet??


----------



## Old Elm




----------



## hundred

Found a small fresh COTW this weekend. Chanterelles are up in numbers now here. Found a few Russulas, a couple slippery jacks, a couple old man of the woods, and a few orange capped leccinum (I think aurantiacum). Also surprised to find a half dozen hedgehogs already.


----------



## crazymushroomguy

beautiful pics!

Have been having quite a bit of luck with the chants, heavy rains last night should really spur things along. Found another cincinattus and some black trumpets so far this year. Wont be hitting it again til Thursday at the earliest. May wait until these next rains and high temps cycle through if the forecast holds.


----------



## Old Elm

The Rains came, then the Rainbow, &amp; now the "Pot-O-Gold" Should be good picen pretty soon. chec out all the white nub's. :wink:


----------

